# Top 3 pieces of electronic equipment?



## Justin_Time (Jun 6, 2014)

Ok everyone I'm completely new to prepping. I just barely have a garden going and about 3 months worth of caned goods (that I got more out of being thrifty than prep awareness) and since my mother was a paranoid nurse I could run a small hospital for 10 years.

I'm looking for ideas, so here is my question.

If you knew you had 5 year until a Dies the Fire SHTFS where no electricity or explosives of any kind (including bullets) would work. What would be your top 3 electronic devices to use until then to get ready to bug in? In say food prep, security, Shop, and shelter prep?


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Justin_Time said:


> If you knew you had 5 year until a Dies the Fire SHTFS where no electricity or explosives of any kind (including bullets) would work. What would be your top 3 electronic devices to use until then to get ready to bug in? In say food prep, security, Shop, and shelter prep?


Bullets aren't explosives and why would they not work? Nevermind.

No electricity in 5 years so:
1. computer
2. printer
3. anything else


----------



## Beaprepper2 (Jun 4, 2014)

Depends on the situation, of course-bug in, bug out, teotwawki etc. But I would have to go with LED lantern, generator, battery charger.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jun 6, 2014)

I found a fiction series called " Dies the Fire" where something happened that adjusted the physics of nature to the point that even fariday caged electrical equipment wouldn't work electricity just didn't function and gun powder type stuff like bullets, TNT ect. Turned into a slow burn reactions go for camp fires bad for click bang your dead


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I have read some of the "Change" books, not bad for what they are but the author just uses the premise to have people fighting with swords (there is also magic). He takes an interesting point that scientists have pondered at times (whether constants are always constant) but that's where the science ends.

Under that particular scenario though, labotomi has it right imo.

Use tech to gain knowledge and skills (such as from forums like this), use tech to make hard copies of these things, and I guess use tech to get your BOL into the best shape possible.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes defiantly fiction I still like to think along the lines if no zap or bang because I don't care how prepped U R eventually your bullets will run out and equipment wears over time especially electronics I know I'm an electronic engineer I repair the stuff for a living. But I know my push lawn mower will give me at least 30 more years with care. My peddle plow will do the same with out gas or electric


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Justin_Time, I have worked a lot with computers and electronics so I too know just how unreliable they can be. There is nothing wrong with being prepared for "no electricity", I have lived without it for periods of time, partially just to make sure I could. It is just worth mentioning imo that it is almost impossible for such a situation take place. As an electronic engineer I am sure you know just how "easy" it is to generate electricity with the knowledge we have today. Just on my homestead alone there are hundreds of items that could be put to that use and many sources of energy.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jun 6, 2014)

Very true very true


----------



## Justin_Time (Jun 6, 2014)

On a high note between my mower and plow I lost 100 lbs over the last year


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm going to take the bullets don't work stuff to just mean you have security covered. I'll also take the overall question to just mean you want to know what you would put in a Faraday cage in case of EMP. That allows me to see this as a realistic question.

The first item would have to be some sort of generating capability, probably solar cells, or nothing else is going to work for very long. Second would be some batteries. Third would be a HAM radio, or if you'll allow this to be a category, multiple radios. If a longer list is allowed, I'd toss in electronic controls for a generator, controls for an older car, and a tablet with lots of books on it.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

1. Short Wave radio
2. GMRS hand held radios
3. Solar to recharge/provided power to items 1 & 2


----------



## Justin_Time (Jun 6, 2014)

I do have to apologize I phrased this question poorly 

What I mean is what are your 3 favorite electric tools you use today in each category and what would you to replace them if you had no electricity or ammo. 

Categories:
Food prep
Shop
Security 
Shelter


Examples 
An electric food dehydrator
Replaced with solar dehydrator

Or
Gun replaced with a bow


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Justin_Time said:


> I do have to apologize I phrased this question poorly
> 
> What I mean is what are your 3 favorite electric tools you use today in each category and what would you to replace them if you had no electricity or ammo.
> 
> ...


Ahhh! That's a whole different ball of wax.

Food preparation. When the LP runs out, then wood for cooking. I live in a woods so fallen timber is available.

Security. Presently I don't rely on any type electrical power security. Mostly rely on my awareness and mechanical means.

Shop? I don't understand what you mean by "Shop" Shop as for food or shop as in a building that houses a trade?

Shelter. Shelter is in place. Worse case scenario I could salvage building material from the "main" house to reuse to strengthen the secondary "house". I have the hand tools that will allow this possibility.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jun 6, 2014)

Sorry

Shop = workshop or wood shop


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Justin_Time said:


> Sorry
> 
> Shop = workshop or wood shop


Workshop. I inherited Dad's table saw, band saw, table sander and radial arm saw. Without electric those are gone. But since I don't have any major builds left to do, not too much of a lost. I also inherited his hand tools, those will work for repair work.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

*If it really looks like the power is going away for good*,

then I'll use the last bit of power life of my solar and batteries to build a steam engine and covert all of my shop tools to run off of an overhaed "line shaft".

(Including a generator for occasional power)

http://www.old-engine.com/belts.htm


----------



## Justin_Time (Jun 6, 2014)

Sweet I've been lookin for a site like that for a while


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I know of a few 100+ year old buildings that still have the shafts hangin' from the beams...

For a display, Go to the WMSTR in Rollag, MN and you'll stuff like that in action.

http://www.rollag.com/

And you tube......


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Not sure on top 3 but the top 1 would be an Earl.

http://www.meetearl.com/

As long as it doesn't break the variety of stuff in it is very appealing.



> Meet Earl, a revolutionary tablet engineered for the most extreme of outdoor situations. Built for survival, Earl works where today's smart phones and tablets cannot. Style meets efficiency with Earl's intuitive design, fusing Android 4.4 together with an energy sipping E-Ink screen and the latest in GPS, weather sensor, and radio communication technology. With Earl at your side, stay in control of your journey no matter where it takes you.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Not sure on top 3 but the top 1 would be an Earl.

http://www.meetearl.com/

As long as it doesn't break the variety of stuff in it is very appealing.



> Meet Earl, a revolutionary tablet engineered for the most extreme of outdoor situations. Built for survival, Earl works where today's smart phones and tablets cannot. Style meets efficiency with Earl's intuitive design, fusing Android 4.4 together with an energy sipping E-Ink screen and the latest in GPS, weather sensor, and radio communication technology. With Earl at your side, stay in control of your journey no matter where it takes you.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jun 6, 2014)

That would be nice but does it get survival forum 

I would hope it isn't like the spy kids 2 watch it does 850 really cools things but it didn't have room for a clock


----------



## Justin_Time (Jun 6, 2014)

LincTex said:


> *If it really looks like the power is going away for good*,
> 
> then I'll use the last bit of power life of my solar and batteries to build a steam engine and covert all of my shop tools to run off of an overhaed "line shaft".
> 
> ...


This got me thinking I love the idea of steam power but I hate the idea of wasting all that water.

Can we come up with a way to say use it to say clean then capture the water or use it to heat the house or both?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Justin_Time said:


> This got me thinking... I love the idea of steam power but I hate the idea of wasting all that water.
> Can we come up with a way to say, use it to say, clean then capture the water or use it to heat the house or both?


Steam is distilled water. Any good steam engine system can pretty easily capture the steam when it comes out of the engine and be re-condensed back into water as it cools.

Steam power fired entirely from wood or coal is NOT very "energy efficient". 
I would like to build a huge parabolic mirror (old satellite dish) to handle all the water preheating (near boiling) and then pump that hot water into a boiler where the fire finishes it.

CAUTION: Boiler construction and operation is something that needs to be done with great amounts of knowledge and preferably lots & lots of experience. Unless you witness for yourself the amazing explosive power of steam, you will never fully appreciate it!

Ever see this?:





.
.
.
http://www.discovery.com/tv-shows/mythbusters/videos/exploding-water-heater.htm


----------



## Justin_Time (Jun 6, 2014)

Ah yes that is my favorite show

They are also why I want to cover my walls in truck bed liner sorry I can find the video but can't copy the web addy on my phone


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Justin_Time said:


> They are also why I want to cover my walls in truck bed liner


That was the first episode I ever watched.

Tough stuff, that spray-on truck bed liner!! Wow!!


----------



## Justin_Time (Jun 6, 2014)

If I had the funds I would have a red house


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Justin_Time said:


> If I had the funds I would have a red house


 ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Justin_Time (Jun 6, 2014)

In the mythbusters how about bed liner they used red truck bed liner


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Justin_Time said:


> In the mythbusters how about bed liner they used red truck bed liner


----------



## Justin_Time (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks Linctex for the post my phone wouldn't let me put that vid up


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

That's cool pretty stout stuff, I would use black though not a red color fan...


----------



## Justin_Time (Jun 6, 2014)

Yeah it most likely wouldn't be red or if it was it would stay that way for long


----------

